# Re:"Old Warriors"



## donald (Mar 5, 2002)

Mr.Anderson,
Are you the same Dan Anderson who was a point tourney champ?
How about sharing some "old war" stories with us? Maybe some humourus insights regarding some of the former top contenders? Whatever happened to Steve Fisher, John Longstreet, Linda Thompson, Tokey Hill? I have'nt heard about any of these 
"old warriors" in ages! Do you ever compete anymore? I hope this is the right forum area for this type of thread? I just think some(besides myself) posters here would find this topic interesting... Thanks for your consideration.
Salute in Christ,
Donald


----------

